# King of trivia - Android Trivia App [Check Screen shots] Testers Wanted!



## SilmarilApps (Aug 23, 2011)

King of Trivia is more than just a quiz game. Android users can play quiz in variety of topics. An android app to engage your brain with fun+entertaining trivia quizzes.

-----------------------------update 10/02/2011 -------------------------
*Update*: Our subscribes are going to *experience *the game in the *next few hours* (yeah, we are mailing it). If you aren't the subscriber yet, rush to our website & subscribe now! We'll mail the game.

-*Kingoftrivia*
-Any feedback on UI is most welcome!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We are launching this game in couple of weeks. If you are a trivia freak, have fun @ our web application *Daily Trivia* until then!

Visit our website for the beta link - *king of trivia*

Screen Shots










































-----------------------------update 10/02/2011 -------------------------
*Update*: Our subscribes are going to *experience *the game in the *next few hours* (yeah, we are mailing it). If you aren't the subscriber yet, rush to our website & subscribe now! We'll mail the game.

-*Kingoftrivia*
-Any feedback on UI is most welcome!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Your comments are most welcome!


----------



## SilmarilApps (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi all,

We are closing the *beta signups * soon! 
This is your *last chance* to be one of the early players of *KING OF TRIVIA* android game. 
Visit our *website* & signup to get the beta link!

-Kingoftrivia
-Any feedback on UI are most welcome!


----------



## SilmarilApps (Aug 23, 2011)

We are doing a *limited beta trail*. Need some more beta testers. Feel free to signup in our website. 
Thanks all for your valuable feedback!


----------



## SilmarilApps (Aug 23, 2011)

Update: Our subscribes are going to experience the game in the next few hours (yeah, we are mailing it). If you aren't the subscriber yet, rush to our website & subscribe now! We'll mail the game.

-Kingoftrivia


----------

